
Local DFW Startup Nectar Launches : Fort Worth Startup Blog - bradleyjoyce
http://www.fortworthstartups.com/2008/11/03/local-startup-nectar-launches/
======
ram1024
interesting idea, but the "flavors" available aren't very robust in design. i
think i will give it another look once they get some more "traction" and i can
see just how customizable the templates they give are. <\-- yes i know that's
bad grammar...

